
Franz – a free messaging app for Slack, Facebook Messenger, WhatsApp  and more - tim333
http://meetfranz.com/
======
NicoJuicy
How did they create the integration with all of them? Whatsapp hasn't got any
public api's and encryption is "recently" activated everywhere.

------
tim333
Actually works with whatsapp and an iphone which is good for me as I hate
prodding a glass screen when I've got a proper keyboard

